# Looking for young adult British blue



## Smudge2013 (Apr 26, 2013)

Our last cat died recently 18 years old and I would love another cat. We are looking for a (young) adult British blue.
We are based in the corner where Cambridgeshire, Essex and Hertfordshire meet on the map. We live in a very remote, rural area with a very minor road with little traffic and have no children. We have an 11 year-old Westie; she is very calm in her old age now, loves cats and got on very well with Smudge, our previous cat. We have a garden and a cat flap and although Smudge was mainly indoors, the outdoors would be quite a safe surroundings for a more outgoing cat.
I have looked a lot on the internet, but all the places I rang proved to have sold their cats and not taken the ads off the websites.
If anyone knows of an adult British blue I would love to hear from you - many thanks!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you looked on Rushden Persian rescue, they sometimes have bsh adults.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think they have a lovely blue and white bi colour BSH on there at moment who is two years old


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> I think they have a lovely blue and white bi colour BSH on there at moment who is two years old


Topps...he is goooorgeous!!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

There are 3 breeders on here with blue boys which are apparently available Kittens Available

Opps sorry just realised you are looking for an adult.

Topps at Rushden Persisn rescue is gorgeous, I am surprised he hasn't been snapped up. I am not surprised you are having problems locating a blue adult boy though.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> There are 3 breeders on here with blue boys which are apparently available Kittens Available
> 
> Opps sorry just realised you are looking for an adult.
> 
> Topps at Rushden Persisn rescue is gorgeous, I am surprised he hasn't been snapped up. I am not surprised you are having problems locating a blue adult boy though.


.... There are also adults for rehome on the link , maybe worth looking into


----------

